

Python recursion visualization with rcviz - carlsborg
https://zvzzt.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/python-recursion-visualization-with-rcviz/

======
omegote
Wow, this is pretty cool. I like how elegant the usage of it is, just decorate
the functions and then render the graph. It'd be great to have more export
options. For instance, getting the raw .dot source would be great.

~~~
ColinWright
From the doc[0]:

    
    
        The output file type is derived from the file name.
        Supported types include .dot (graphviz dot file),
        .png (png image), .svg (vector graphic)
    

[0] [https://github.com/carlsborg/rcviz](https://github.com/carlsborg/rcviz)

------
sitkack
Attach this to code dynamically with `sys.settrace()`

